# 08 F-350 6.4L Diesel



## dutchlegacy (Feb 29, 2008)

anybody else getting ridiculously poor mileage out of their 6.4L? I'm not complaining about the comfort or the towing capacity, but this mileage is sub-par...9.8 mpg? Keep in mind, this truck is fitted with a tool cap, and typically carries around about 1000 lbs of gear. the ladder rack is aluminum, but beefy. anybody else experiencing mileage like this?


----------



## Tom F. (Sep 3, 2007)

I talked to a guy today who has a new F-550. He is getting about 12 empty, and 7 towing. I get 13 with my 1991 F350 7.3, and continue to find no compelling reason to buy a new one.


----------



## dutchlegacy (Feb 29, 2008)

Tom F. said:


> I talked to a guy today who has a new F-550. He is getting about 12 empty, and 7 towing. I get 13 with my 1991 F350 7.3, and continue to find no compelling reason to buy a new one.


The 7.3 is what we had before the 6.4. that was a great truck, but it was coming apart at the seams. all kinds of power, but the chassis was just tired. should have gone with the Dodge maybe.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Dodge 3500 gets 15 empty and 12 loaded


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You can thank the EPA. The new emissions restrictions put forth along with the new ultra low sulfur diesel is why your mileage has taken a hit. I believe the DPF and regen cycle (frequency) are the 2 big mileage hogs. But hey, at least diesel is almost $4.00 per gallon


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Angus is right.

What bothers me is that all fuel now has to be ULSD 15 but less than 5% of all diesel vehicles benefit from it. As a matter fact since they (EPA) took so much out of the diesel fuel it now lacks lubricity that diesel motors need.

Add in the fact that diesel fuel averages 80 cents per gallon more than 87 octane gasoline. 

Got three 7.3's from 99.5-00 but sort of now wish one had a gas motor so it wouldn't hurt so bad at fill up. The SRW gets 13-15 mpg, the DRW gets 10-12 mpg and the SUV gets 15-19 mpg.

Will never own a 6.0 Powerstroke and due to the poor fuel mileage of the 6.4 gonna pass for now too. It would be a nice write off for business expense but it would be like step back.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

X3 on the fuel, you have to remember we are running the winter blend right now. My milage drops several miles to the gallon just from the winter blend. Right now my D-max is getting 14-17 empty and 10-12 towing my trailer. These are not bad figures considering all the idle time for warm-ups, it has dropped down to 9 but that was plowing driveways too. I put an exhaust and a tuner on mine which helps if you stay out of the throttle.


----------



## flip (Jan 30, 2009)

*Flip*

Bought my F250 about a year ago! Don't feel alone! Mielage is very poor! If im lucky about 11 MPG average with just my ladder racks! God forbid I have to tow anything! Heard it has some to do with the exaust restrictions on all the new diesel truck but still looking into how to improve it! Any suggestions feel free to fill me in!


----------



## lg design build (Feb 2, 2009)

find someone locally that does sct tuning they have a program to turn the dpf off and a straight pipe to remove it that will help


----------



## Houston's (Nov 30, 2006)

lg design build said:


> find someone locally that does sct tuning they have a program to turn the dpf off and a straight pipe to remove it that will help


yeah my friend did that to his truck, it does help... he has like 550hp


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I spoke to a friend of mine who has an 08 CCLB 4X4 with the new 6.4 and he too complains of poor milage. He has had wiring issues in the drivers door that somehow would blow the fuse for the lift pump and now it is at the dealer for 2 new injectors.


----------



## Houston's (Nov 30, 2006)

My 2006 6.0 has been in the shop for three months... damn heads


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

the guy that works for my dad has an 05 6.0L that is probably in the shop more than my dad's 88 E350 7.3, which is practically falling apart and at the end of it's life. The 05 is still under warranty, so at least the repairs aren't costing him anything, but he doesn't have a truck half the time. Last I heard, the truck was in the shop for a new computer, and they found coolant in the exhaust, so that opens up all kinds of possibilities.


----------



## newfy (Dec 12, 2008)

This is why I went with a new Dodge instead of a Ford(been buying Fords since 1978), My Dodge 3500 4x4 is rigged with System One overhead racks & Delta extra large topsider toolboxes, totally loaded with ladders I average 16mpg, 12 towing my construction trailer(box), CTD diesel, auto,07 model year. My Ford mechanic told me to stay away from the new ford diesels.:thumbsup:


----------



## deadjed (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, I had to take advantage of ford's employee plus pricing , along with $ 8,000 in customer cash . Found a new 08' F-450 King Ranch edition at a New Mexico ford dealer. The thing is loaded -pto,dual alternators,nav,moonroof,etc.,etc. !! Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

That is an awesome truck.

Too bad the fuel mileage will be horrible.

Care to share the bottom line pricing?


----------



## deadjed (Dec 23, 2008)

Sure.

M.S.R.P. $63,020.00
O.T.D. $51,261.00
= $ 11,760 off of m.s.r.p.


The extra options are
44B TORQSHIFT(TM) 5-SPD AUTO TRANS 
 THB 225/70R19.5G TRACTION 
 X8L 4.88 RATIO LIMITED SLIP AXLE NC NC 
 JOB #2 BUILD IDENTIFIER 
 58F NAVIGATION SYSTEM 
 AUDIOPHILE SYSTEM FOR NAV 
 17K KING RANCH 3640 00 
 16K .KING RANCH FLOOR MATS 
 435 .POWER SLIDING REAR WINDOW 
 60M .MEMORY GROUP 
 62M .ADJUSTABLE GAS/BRAKE PEDAL 
 S .DUAL CAPTN'S/RR BENCH LEATHER 
 C .CAMEL 
 90H .HEATED SEATS 
 954 .LOWER ACCENT TWO-TONE PAINT 
 17X 4X4 OFF-ROAD PACKAGE 225 00 
 .SKID PLATES 
 14500# GVWR PACKAGE 
 213 ELECTRONIC SHIFT ON THE FLY 185 00 
 39S SIRIUS SAT RADIO W/6MOS SVC 200 00 
 41A PTC SUPPLEMENTAL HEATER 250 00 
 41H ENGINE BLOCK HEATER 35 00 
 425 50 STATE EMISSIONS NC NC 
 43M POWER SLIDE MOONROOF 995 00 
 471 CAMPER PACKAGE 160 00 
 SPARE TIRE AND WHEEL NC NC 
 535 HIGH CAPACITY TRAILER TOW PKG 350 00 
 60T TRACTION CONTROL 130 00 
 JACK 
 62R TRANS POWER TAKE-OFF PROVIS 250 00 
 66S UPFITTER SWITCHES 85 00 
 67A DUAL ALTERNATORS 380 00 
 76R REVERSE VEHICLE AID SENSOR 245 00 
 85D UNIVERSAL GARAGE DOOR OPENER 125 00 
 85G TAILGATE STEP 375 00


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

That's a sweet looking truck...too bad it's a ford:sad:


----------



## ribuilder (Jan 10, 2009)

john5mt said:


> That's a sweet looking truck...too bad it's a ford:sad:


If ford slapped a cummins in that truck , I would be definatly go with the Ford. I love the way they look. Its a shame, a cryin shame. I love my cummins. :thumbup:


----------



## Elite Perf Sup (Feb 12, 2009)

With a 6.4L engine, you can't really expect that great of mileage. Especially when towing anything, that drastically reduces mpg. It's a great truck though, nonetheless.

-Mark


----------

